# Insulin sub-forum



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Can we have an insulin use sub-forum? Or have I completely missed something here?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

it will never happen, the same as homebrewing section, too risky for a public forum lol


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> it will never happen, the same as homebrewing section, too risky for a public forum lol


I did think that to be honest but at the same time a sub forum with a little guidance and maybe a sticky for people considering diving into slin will prevent people mucking up. Alternatively it could encourage more people to try it thus increasing risk. Swings and roundabouts! Completely understand but would like to hear from admin if it's been discussed before. @Lorian @Hera


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

slin sub forum will be great...

Why too risky, we talk here also about dnp...


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Genmutant said:


> slin sub forum will be great...
> 
> Why too risky, we talk here also about dnp...


Yeah its just a big can of worms mate, what if a 14/15 yr old decides to give it a go, insulin is on another level, badly administrated you'd kill yourself within minutes lol


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

its risky if people arent well informed about what they're doing with it.

which is exactly why we need a sub forum for it


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

too risky for the forum owners, imagine if someone has died because of insulin use, the newspapers tv etc pff


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> too risky for the forum owners, imagine if someone has died because of insulin use, the newspapers tv etc pff


I was in agreement with the OP, but this is a good point.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

SK50 said:


> I was in agreement with the OP, but this is a good point.


On the other hand bud, it gets discussed anyway in the steroid forum. It would be easier and more accessible for good information if there was a dedicated sub-forum


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

Buzzz_ said:


> On the other hand bud, it gets discussed anyway in the steroid forum. It would be easier and more accessible for good information if there was a dedicated sub-forum


Thats abolutly right!

By the way. Slin is not so dangerous as Dnp. Slin is an medicine product. 10iu are 10iu. Or lower...

Dnp is put by someone in the caps. Nobody knows the Quality and the raw and the amount...


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Buzzz_ said:


> On the other hand bud, it gets discussed anyway in the steroid forum. It would be easier and more accessible for good information if there was a dedicated sub-forum


There is a difference between discussing it and giving proper advice about use, we can talk about suicide bombers and using explosives, but posting bomb schematics that wouldnt go well i think :lol:

I'm an avid insulin user, dont get me wrong, but you can learn everything you need from other more controversial forums lol :laugh:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Genmutant said:


> Thats abolutly right!
> 
> By the way. *Slin is not so dangerous as Dnp*. Slin is an medicine product. 10iu are 10iu. Or lower...
> 
> Dnp is put by someone in the caps. Nobody knows the Quality and the raw and the amount...


have you ever used insulin mate?


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Genmutant said:


> Thats abolutly right!
> 
> By the way. Slin is not so dangerous as Dnp. Slin is an medicine product. 10iu are 10iu. Or lower...
> 
> Dnp is put by someone in the caps. Nobody knows the Quality and the raw and the amount...


Unfortunately I have to disagree with you mate, slin is extremely dangerous. Although you know what you are getting, incorrect dosing can drop you in minutes. It only takes a rookie to mistake an iu for a ml and they'd be dead within the hour. You can hit the floor in minutes even with a few iu over your tolerance and no carbs to hand. And I do use


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Buzzz_ said:


> Unfortunately I have to disagree with you mate, slin is extremely dangerous. Although you know what you are getting, incorrect dosing can drop you in minutes. It only takes a rookie to mistake an iu for a ml and they'd be dead within the hour. You can hit the floor in minutes even with a few iu over your tolerance and no carbs to hand. And I do use


yep injected 15iu and was on the phone with my mum, one of those long slow conversations bless her

15-20 minutes later







I'm in a matrix/hypo stage, fcuk that one mistake and there is no coming back.


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> have you ever used insulin mate?


Jepp. First time ten years ago. Ukw, Kw and long...

Why you ask???


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

Buzzz_ said:


> Unfortunately I have to disagree with you mate, slin is extremely dangerous. Although you know what you are getting, incorrect dosing can drop you in minutes. It only takes a rookie to mistake an iu for a ml and they'd be dead within the hour. You can hit the floor in minutes even with a few iu over your tolerance and no carbs to hand. And I do use


You didnt read right. I didnt say, that it isnt dangeous! I said it isnt so dangerous as Dnp!!!


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Genmutant said:


> You didnt read right. I didnt say, that it isnt dangeous! I said it isnt so dangerous as Dnp!!!


No mate I did read it right, I disagreed and gave my reasons. Slin can drop you in minutes, DNP has to build up in your system and when you've ****ed up there's still time to bring your temperature down, although drastic doses wouldn't be able to be treated; based on the times we are talking I'd considering slin far more dangerous


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Genmutant said:


> Jepp. First time ten years ago. Ukw, Kw and long...
> 
> Why you ask???





Buzzz_ said:


> Unfortunately I have to disagree with you mate, slin is extremely dangerous. Although you know what you are getting, incorrect dosing can drop you in minutes. It only takes a rookie to mistake an iu for a ml and they'd be dead within the hour. You can hit the floor in minutes even with a few iu over your tolerance and no carbs to hand. And I do use


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> yep injected 15iu and was on the phone with my mum, one of those long slow conversations bless her
> 
> 15-20 minutes later
> 
> ...


ok, if you tell it that way, then I have to agree with you and say this is slin not for you. when I run it, it would never Skipping doses me something. Shakes are always ready. meter always ready and always emergency syringe ready. the only problem, a car accident, etc. but my wife always knows know. it is with the training and then moves her own car home.

I'm sorry, what you say is hogwash.

Google translat


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Be great to have this

Also a sub Fourm for "first cycle" questions, there must be 100 new threads everyday spaming the steroids sections, anything of any intrest gets pushed back 5 pages in 2 days


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

@Hera @Lorian


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

It would have to be that only users can advise on protocol,I would hate to see the same thing that happens on open posts,where anyone jumps in after reading google.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

gearchange said:


> It would have to be that only users can advise on protocol,I would hate to see the same thing that happens on open posts,where anyone jumps in after reading google.


Just cos someone has used doesn't make them suitable candidates to offer advice, no different to gear.

I've tried slin, but i'm in no way clued up enough to offer advice. I can tell someone how I ran it, which imo was ineffective.

I do agree there should be a sticky created by someone for a standard protocol, if there is such a thing.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Perhaps the most sensible solution is the ban discussion of Slin DNP and durectics on the open forum and start a private section to the forum for the discussion of peds with immediately life altering potential for use by people with a higher iq than number of teeth....


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Just cos someone has used doesn't make them suitable candidates to offer advice, no different to gear.
> 
> I've tried slin, but i'm in no way clued up enough to offer advice. I can tell someone how I ran it, which imo was ineffective.
> 
> I do agree there should be a sticky created by someone for a standard protocol, if there is such a thing.


In the same respect it certainly makes someone better qualified than someone who has no experience at all.The fact you can comment on your own way of using is a help. I am obviously not saying everyone that uses slin ,uses it correctly.But at least an informed decision made from those that have worn the t shirt is better than some guy blurting what he has read to be good.You know this is what happens all the time and is detrimental..I and many others are constantly jumping in to save newbs from making mistakes by listening to back seat drivers.

I do see what you mean though noted.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

m575 said:


> @Hera @Lorian


Bit late to respond, sorry. I'm no longer in an admin role per se (I just manage member's accounts) so would need Lorian's input here. I'll give him a nudge though


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

A public sub forum for first cycles would be a great idea as well as possibly a private sub forum for insulin.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

As with all drugs I think that knowledge is the key to harm reduction. Having a forum on here isn't going to be a deciding factor in someone's choice to use insulin or not, I mean look how many users we have on here compared to how many use / want to use, we al know what it is and the benefits it brings but that doesn't mean we're all going to jump on it without putting some thought into it, but for those that are interested in it we should make it as easy as possible to get safe and useful information.

UKM is at the top of Google search results for nearly every bodybuilding search I've ever needed which goes to show how much knowledge we have on the forum, so I think an insulin subforum would be a great help.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Interested to hear what @Lorian thinks about the topic?


----------

